# Chasing furniture around



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2016)

dont know if this classes as exercise, but spent an hour lifting,pushing,pulling a heavy pine bed and dresser over a carpet, huff puff and sweary words. The good thing is BG 5.9 before porridge and toasted pumpkin seeds, and 5.7 two hours later.now to go finish it off-what a holiday


----------



## Northerner (Apr 22, 2016)

Definitely classed as exercise Carol!  Actually, things that you do infrequently tend to use muscles in a way they are not used to and this often has a bigger effect on blood sugar levels than something you do frequently - it's all to do with how your muscles are 'trained' to do something. Hence, having been a runner for 35 years, running doesn't have much effect, but gardening is something I tend to do less frequently than I should (hence the semi-wild nature of my garden  ) and it almost always sends me low! 

Have a rest and a cuppa now, and admire your new furniture layout!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Definitely classed as exercise Carol!  Actually, things that you do infrequently tend to use muscles in a way they are not used to and this often has a bigger effect on blood sugar levels than something you do frequently - it's all to do with how your muscles are 'trained' to do something. Hence, having been a runner for 35 years, running doesn't have much effect, but gardening is something I tend to do less frequently than I should (hence the semi-wild nature of my garden  ) and it almost always sends me low!
> 
> Have a rest and a cuppa now, and admire your new furniture layout!




Will do.my muscles have been in hiding till this week, so thanks for the explanation. Hopefully that translates as my wee walks will have a "big" effect as that is unusual for me.


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Will do.my muscles have been in hiding till this week, so thanks for the explanation. Hopefully that translates as my wee walks will have a "big" effect as that is unusual for me.


I use myfitnesspal, and I see that under 'cardio exercise' it lists 'moving household items' one hour, 428 calories burnt!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> I use myfitnesspal, and I see that under 'cardio exercise' it lists 'moving household items' one hour, 428 calories burnt!


Love it. That's my 2 gingernuts burnt off. What does scrubbing and painting a garden chair bright green burn Robin 30 mins??lol


----------



## Robin (Apr 22, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Love it. That's my 2 gingernuts burnt off. What does scrubbing and painting a garden chair bright green burn Robin 30 mins??lol


The bright colour must burn extra calories!


----------

